# Planer dust solution?



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

I picked up this used Craftsman planer the other day. (Model #351.217130) The planer works great, smooth easy cuts and absolutely no snipe. But, the dust chute is no longer available for this outdated model. Anyone have a solution? The outfeed table folds up, so if I were to build a chute I would prefer to be able to remove it relatively easily for when I store the planer up against the wall.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Could always do what I did, fashion your own hood from cardboard and duct tape.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Is this the one you have? If so you might check out to see if a Delta dust chute might work for you. I have a delta and it looks a lot like this picture...............


----------



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

It's close to that one, but not quite. Mine is closed off on the top.









The cardboard and duct tape would certainly be light weight! lol If I don't find anything else, that might be a short term solution while I watch Ebay for one of the old chutes made for the planer.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

I made a chute for my older Delta planer, using some thicker sheet metal (from the side panel of a discarded washing machine, to which I attached a register boot, 3"x10" and a 4" round outlet. I lined the perimeter with foam strip insulation to reduce vibration and air leaks.

At first I used an reducing adapter to fit my Ridgid shop vac, but chips always clogged inside the chute; no problems with a 4" hose connected to a DC. Shop vacs don't generate enough airflow for a planer (at least one with a homemade chute).

I think you might have mechanical issues with a cardboard setup- not enough strength/rigidity to attach a hose.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Kansas Gary said:


> Is this the one you have? If so you might check out to see if a Delta dust chute might work for you. I have a delta and it looks a lot like this picture...............


I have an older Delta 12-1/2" machine and the dust hood is no longer available. One sold on eBay a few months ago and I was outbid at $85. I've been thinking of fabricating something out of sheet metal or thin plywood... it's on the never ending list of projects.


----------



## walnutavenue (Nov 9, 2011)

Same idea, slightly different parts:

I too used sheet metal to make a cover plate that attaches with thumb screws, just like the original guard. To create a port, I used a rubber boot with an aluminum collar for sealing roof vents. The aluminum collar bends easily to fit the corner of the cover, with the help I some silicone and rivets. The rubber collar is tapered, so you can cut it for whatever size you need. In my case, I learned that a 3" PVC coupler has an outside diameter of just under 4"... perfect to slip on a flexible 4" dust collector hose.


----------



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

There is a guy selling chutes that fit the updated model of my planer. The mounting holes are different, but I'm thinking it is probably about the right size. I might buy that and build an adapter of sorts to make it fit.

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who has had this problem, lol. Nice work guys.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might talk to a heating and air company or a sheet metal shop. A shoot for a planer isn't that much different than the ceiling boxes they fabricate on a daily basis.


----------

